# Horizon 5 Wheel Settings - Xbox



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

Has anyone found some settings that work on the Series X for a Thrustmaster (TMX) wheel on Horizon 5? I can't figure it out and the Youtube videos are for PCs.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry I can't help but I'm looking for a wheel that I could use for both Xbox, PS5 and PC, is there such a thing?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Starbuck88 said:


> Sorry I can't help but I'm looking for a wheel that I could use for both Xbox, PS5 and PC, is there such a thing?


Not that I'm aware of, they tend to be either Xbox or PS


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> Sorry I can't help but I'm looking for a wheel that I could use for both Xbox, PS5 and PC, is there such a thing?


I use the Fanatec Podium F1, it's PC & PS compatible out of the box, and 'X Box' ready, which means it can be used on an X Box if an X Box compatible rim is used - 
I use the Porsche GT3 Rim on mine, its a nice piece of kit 

It is quite pricey, but I do play ACC and GT Sport a lot, so it gets plenty of use....

https://fanatec.com/eu-en/racing-wheels-wheel-bases/

https://fanatec.com/eu-en/steering-wheels/


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

NickP said:


> I use the Fanatec Podium F1, it's PC & PS compatible out of the box, and 'X Box' ready, which means it can be used on an X Box if an X Box compatible rim is used -
> I use the Porsche GT3 Rim on mine, its a nice piece of kit
> 
> It is quite pricey, but I do play ACC and GT Sport a lot, so it gets plenty of use....
> ...


That looks a nice bit of kit, but ouch that is a price tag !


----------

